# 2012 Virginia Ultra G Cup Race



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Hi everyone,

Just over a month to my first mail-in race in a couple years. HOTV will start broadcasting soon. The sponsor letters are starting to arrive. Look some tite testing this weekend. Also race prizes for this race will be your choisce of Indy Bodies as I am redoing all the molds some will have decals. I have been working with IndyCals.net to have some of his decals rezized to work with my bodies. Take a look at his web site and stay tuned.

I will either have a Indy race this summer or an Ultra G XT Cam AM race not sure which yet. Mustang Madness will be back in the fall and I hope to have a very nice mustang that has been on my wants list for a while. It ran at le Mans  

Stay tuned for the HOTV Reports

http://hotv.wordpress.com



Roger Corrie


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

Roger: Where can I find the rules for your cup race?


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

I have half of my race team ready and working on car #2 literally. Just have to decal car #1 and quit runnin the wheels off it... The Mustangs been ready for 2 years now.. Lookin forward to your race Roger.
Thanks for your contribution to our Hobby..:thumbsup:
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Sundance said:


> Roger: Where can I find the rules for your cup race?


http://hotv.wordpress.com


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

Thanks Roger I looked right at them earlier and didn't see them daaaaa! I'm going to try and send a team down. :thumbsup:


----------

